# Office 365 >  >  Excel crashes when try to TRACK CHANGES on shared workbook

## vsousa

Hi guys,

Does it happen to someone "Excel crashes when try to TRACK CHANGES on shared workbook",
this is a shared workbook and everytime I've tried to check wich was the changes made, excel freezes and restarts!!   :Mad: 

Any sugestion,

Thanks

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Lot of details are needed when the question is relates to shared workbook  :Smilie: 

1) Are you doing the removing the sharing and resharing process on a weekly or two days once basis?
2) How many users are using that shared workbook?
3) What is the extension of that file?
4) All users are using the same version of excel while working with the shared workbook?

----------


## vsousa

Hi, 

Below the answers to your questions in the quoted message,





> Lot of details are needed when the question is relates to shared workbook 
> 
> 1) Are you doing the removing the sharing and resharing process on a weekly or two days once basis?
> vsousa - In the beginning I did it sveral times per week, when had the need for some tunning on the workbook, right now more stable so don´t need to remove and sharing again, 
> 2) How many users are using that shared workbook?
> vsousa - 4 or 5
> 3) What is the extension of that file?
> vsousa - extension .xlsm
> 4) All users are using the same version of excel while working with the shared workbook?
> vsousa - NO, maybe this is an issue, but can´t solve this.



Thank you

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> 4) All users are using the same version of excel while working with the shared workbook?
>  vsousa - *NO, maybe this is an issue, but can´t solve this.*



What will be the excel versions people using to open that shared workbook?

----------


## vsousa

Sory to only reply right now, anyhow, 
Some people is using office 2010, others some unknowned versions...
I could already track the changes made to the file, unshared and shared again,I think the issue was that there was more than a lot of changes made and that was the reason why excel was crashing,
thank you for all of your efforts trying to help on this matter.
best regards

----------

